# Java Excel API - Schreiben in Excel lässt sich nicht über Makro starten



## diekleineromy (3. Sep 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte ein Java-Programm über ein Excel-Makro starten, welches Daten aus Excel einliest, mit diesen Daten eine Berechnung durchführt und das Ergebnis dann in ein neues Excel-File schreibt.
Das Java-Programm läuft ohne Probleme und kann aus Excel lesen und in Excel schreiben.
Wenn ich dieses Programm jedoch über ein Makro in Excel starten möchte, funktioniert lediglich das Einlesen und die Berechnung. Das Ergebnis wird nicht in ein neues Excel-File geschrieben.

Im Excel-Makro wird die bat-Datei aufgerufen, welches die jar-Datei ausführt.
Startet man den Prozess über die bat-Datei, funktioniert alles (inklusive Schreiben der neuen Excel-Datei).

Ich kann mir diesen Zusammenhang nicht erklären und würde mich über Lösungsvorschläge sehr freuen!


----------



## Empire Phoenix (3. Sep 2011)

Evtl weil die Exel bereits geöffnet ist bekommt der keinen Schreibzugriff?
Steht irgetwas in der Console? (Umleiten in .txt zum testen)


----------



## diekleineromy (3. Sep 2011)

Wenn ich das Programm über die bat-Datei starte, ist Excel auch geöffnet und es funktioniert trotzdem. Aber ich hab auch schon daran gedacht und nach dem Aufruf der bat-Datei einen Befehl im Makro eingeben, der Excel schließt. Hat nichts gebracht.
In der Console steht nichts.
"(Umleiten in .txt zum testen)"...Wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (3. Sep 2011)

Dachte das du evtl keine console hast, wo du evtl fehler siehst.

Kann es sein das du safe im jxl mehrfach aufrufst? soweit ich weiß darf man das nur einmal machen kurz bevor close.


----------



## diekleineromy (4. Sep 2011)

Solange Java rechnet, ist die cmd-Konsole geöffnet. Dort wird allerdings keine Fehlermeldung angezeigt.

Erst wird workbook.write(); und dann workbook.close(); aufgerufen, nur einmal.
Wie gesagt, startet man das Java-Programm, funktioniert auch alles, ohne Fehlermeldung.
Nur der Start der bat-Datei vom Excel-Makro geht nicht.


----------



## nrg (4. Sep 2011)

diekleineromy hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt, startet man das Java-Programm, funktioniert auch alles, ohne Fehlermeldung.



während du die excel nebenbei offen hast ???:L. also das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. da müsste beim schreiben eine FileNotFoundException geworfen werden..

edit: nachdem das alles checked exceptions sind, kann es auch sein, dass du sie catcht und einfach ignorierst?


----------



## diekleineromy (4. Sep 2011)

Ja. Ich habe Excel geöffnet. Allerdings ist nicht das File offen, in welches geschrieben werden soll. Die catches werfen Fehlermeldungen aus und ignorieren nicht. Wie gesagt, von Java gestartet, funktioniert es auch.


----------



## nrg (4. Sep 2011)

ob du excel auf hast ist ja total egal, solange du nicht die datei offen hast, in die du schreiben willst . also wenn du es mit dem makro machst, ist dann die excel, in die geschrieben werden soll, geöffnet?


----------



## diekleineromy (4. Sep 2011)

Nein, die Datei, in die geschrieben werden soll, ist geschlossen.


----------



## nrg (4. Sep 2011)

dann bräuchte man mal mehr informationen (code, makro, excel).

mal ne ganz andere frage: meinste die berechnung kriegste nicht in excel hin? was berechnungen betrifft, sollte da so ziemlich alles drin sein...


----------



## diekleineromy (4. Sep 2011)

Sub java_run()
Shell ("C:\Daten\Java_Workspace\romy_ma\run_excel.bat")
Application.DisplayAlerts = False
Application.Quit
End Sub

Das ist das Makro. Die Berechnungen in Java sind schon ziemlich komplex (Evolutionärer Algorithmus). Außerdem steht das Programm ja auch schon. Es geht nur darum, dass die Daten nicht ins Excel-File geschrieben werden, wenn Java vom Makro gestartet wird. Die Berechnung (in Java) wird gestartet und auch angezeigt, aber das Ergebnis wird nicht geschrieben. Auch in cmd kommt keine Fehlermeldung.

bat-Datei: "C:\...\run_excel.jar"


----------



## nrg (4. Sep 2011)

post doch bitte noch ein KSKB (workbook laden, einen wert hineinschreiben, workbook schreiben). dann könnten wir das mal testen

edit: und deine version von JExcelApi


----------



## diekleineromy (8. Sep 2011)

Bin leider nicht eher zum Erstellen des Beispiels gekommen.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf einmal alles funktioniert hat. Beim Start des Makros wurde tatsächlich in ein neues Excel-File geschrieben. Als ich jedoch die Excel-Datei mit Makro geschlossen und wieder geöffnet habe, ging es nicht mehr. Durch Probieren konnte ich das Problem konkretisieren:

Das Schreiben in Excel durch Java, gestartet über ein Makro, funktioniert nur, wenn eine neue Datei gespeichert wird. Erstelle ich also noch ein Makro, welches zunächst eine neue Datei speichert, funktioniert mein Makro, das Java starten soll.

Kann sich diesen Zusammenhang jemand erklären?


----------



## nrg (8. Sep 2011)

ne nicht direkt. kann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich dich nicht ganz verstehe .

also nochmal kurz zusammengefasst:
du hast eine Exceldatei in die geschrieben werden soll. Der geb ich jetzt einfach mal den Namen WriteTo.xls. Diese WriteTo.xls ist während des ganzen Vorgangs nicht geöffnet. Nun startest du Excel und führst ein Makro aus, dass nichts anderes macht, als eine batch-Datei zu starten. In dieser Batch-Datei lädst du die WriteTo.xls in ein Workbook, manipulierst sie und schreibst das Workbook wieder in die WriteTo.xls. Alles soweit richtig?


----------



## diekleineromy (8. Sep 2011)

Alles richtig bis zur Batch-Datei. In der Batch-Datei wird eine Jar-Datei gestartet.
Java-Programm:

```
public class excel_ausgabe {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		WritableWorkbook workbook = null;
		try {
			workbook = Workbook.createWorkbook(new File("Ausgabe_excel.xls"));
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		 WritableSheet sheet = workbook.createSheet("Name des Sheets", 1);
		
		// Erstellen eines Zellenformats
		WritableFont fontUeberschrift = new WritableFont(WritableFont.ARIAL, 10, WritableFont.BOLD);
		WritableCellFormat formatUeberschrift = new WritableCellFormat(fontUeberschrift);// Get the current date and time from the Calendar object
		Date now = Calendar.getInstance().getTime();
		DateFormat customDateFormat = new DateFormat ("dd MMM yyyy hh:mm:ss");
		WritableCellFormat dateFormat = new WritableCellFormat (customDateFormat);
		DateTime dateCell = new DateTime(0, 1, now, dateFormat);
		
		
		// Erstellen einer Zelle
		try {
			 sheet.addCell(new Label(0, 0, "Test", formatUeberschrift));
			 sheet.addCell(dateCell); 
			
			}
		 catch (RowsExceededException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (WriteException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

		// Daten rausschreiben
		try {
			workbook.write();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		try {
			workbook.close();
		} catch (WriteException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

		System.out.println("Main durchgelaufen.");
	}
}
```

Es wird also in Java neue eine Excel-Datei erstellt, in welcher immer das aktuelle Datum (inklusive Zeit) steht.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (8. Sep 2011)

Kanns sein das jxl nur bestimmte exel versionen sinnvoll verarbeiten kann, und das file wenn nicht neu erstellt damit inkompatible ist?


----------



## diekleineromy (8. Sep 2011)

Aber es funtioniert doch. Beim Durchlaufen des Java-Programms oder beim Starten der Batch-Datei geht alles. Nur wenn das Makro angeklickt wird (welches die Batch-Datei startet), wird nur eine neue Excel-Datei erstellt, wenn in Excel gerade eine neue Datei erstellt wurde.


----------



## nrg (8. Sep 2011)

diekleineromy hat gesagt.:


> Alles richtig bis zur Batch-Datei. In der Batch-Datei wird eine Jar-Datei gestartet.



war mir schon klar, dass du das workbook nicht mit batch manipulierst . Version von JExcelAPI?


----------



## diekleineromy (8. Sep 2011)

jexcelapi 2.6.12


----------

